# Lake Sakakawea



## eboll08 (Oct 20, 2012)

My brother and I are heading to Lake Sakakawea tomorrow. Probably going to give Skunk Bay a shot. Does anyone have any reports? This will be my first time out this year, and my first time on that lake. We are going to fish walleye in the morning and set tip-ups for pike during the day. 
If anyone has any advice or reports, that would be a great help


----------

